

Ask HN: Is the sun in the bay area unusually bright today? - gfodor

I noticed the sun today seems ridiculously brighter than usual. Is there some atmospheric phenomenon going on that someone here could clue me into?
======
nostrademons
No idea, but my friends were just saying exactly the same thing at dinner
today.

